# Where to connect DECA for internet



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

I had an install scheduled for today (Saturday) but the installer stated they did not have the DECA modules(I live in a small town outside of Las Vegas). Installation is now set for Wednesday.

My question is regarding the DECA connection for the internet. I have a CAT 5 cable run through the walls from my modem to a switch in the media room. I currently have two dvrs, my PS3 and AVR connected to the switch. When the installation is done, can the DECA module be connected to the switch instead of directly to the modem itself? This would be a more convenient location as the D* coax is not terminated in the office.
The installer said he does not see any problem connecting to the switch, but he said this will be his first DECA installation. (In fact, he will be bringing out several other installers so that this will be a field instruction opportunity for them.)


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes, they'll connect the DECA network to your Media Room switch.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Connecting to the switch should work fine.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey, it took you guys one and two minutes to reply to my question. I don't know if I will put up with your slacking performance, lol.
But seriously;
Thanks. Both "Tex" (the installer) and I thought so, but I like outside confirmation.


----------

